# Solved: Vista Unidentified network



## pillowmasta (Mar 1, 2009)

Im sure that you guys have heard of this before. I have windows vista home premium. The problem is that I have a wired connection to my router, and It tells me that it is unidentified. I tryed re-installing windows, with no success. I tryed different cables for internet, and new router, with no internet. Im on a laptop right now, so I can easly fix things on my desktop. thanks!!


----------



## fatnfur (Feb 27, 2009)

If your trying to connect to an xp machine there is a known issue/ hotfix from microsoft that deals with xp not being identified by vista


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:

*Disable the IP Helper service:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "services.msc" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Scroll down to the IP Helper service, right click on it and select Properties
3. In the dropdown box that says "Automatic" or "Manual", set it to Disabled and then click on "Apply"
4. Then click on "Stop" to stop the service from running in the current session
5. Click OK to exit the dialog

*Disable IPv6:*

1. Hold the Windows key and type R, enter "*ncpa.cpl*" (without the quotes) and press Enter
2. Right click on each network connection and select "Properties"
3. Remove the checkmark from the box next to "Internet Protocol Version 6 (TCP/IPv6)
4. Click OK to exit the dialog

_NOTE: You should do this for each network connection._

*Disable the DHCP Broadcast Flag:*

Link: http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx/kb/928233

 Hold the Windows key and type R, enter *regedit* and press Enter.
Locate and then click the following registry subkey:
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\Tcpip\Parameters\Interfaces\{GUID}
In this registry path, click the (GUID) subkey to be updated.
If the key DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag does not exist, use the Edit menu, point to New, and then click DWORD (32-bit) Value. In the New Value #1 box, type DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then press ENTER. _If the key exists, skip this step_.
Right-click DhcpConnForceBroadcastFlag, and then click Modify.
In the Value data box, type 0, and then click OK.
Close Registry Editor.
_NOTE: You should do this for each and every GUID subkey._
NOTE2: (GUID) is a mnemonic for the individual subkeys, the actual text "GUID" does not appaer.

The only program I'm aware of that currently relies on IPv6 is the new Windows Meeting Space. The first 2 changes will cause that program not to work - but will leave all of your normal (IPv4) connections unaffected. If it causes problems that you can't overcome, simply revert back to the original settings.


----------



## pillowmasta (Mar 1, 2009)

JohnWill said:


> Changes that may help to increase the compatibility of Vista with older networking devices:
> 
> *Disable the IP Helper service:*
> 
> ...


ok, I will try it, even tho I bought a brand new router, its worth a try. Thanks!!!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## pillowmasta (Mar 1, 2009)

TerryNet said:


> *Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
> (For Vista type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)
> 
> Type the following command:
> ...


kk, Ill upload that here after I try whats above your message.


----------



## pillowmasta (Mar 1, 2009)

K, I tryed John wills way with no success. Heres the logs you wanted, I did one before and after I tryed Johns.

```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Josh>before
'before' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Josh>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Josh-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-15-A1-C0-09
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::187a:f156:2a2f:2a4e%10(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.11(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
                                       192.168.1.1
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
                                       192.168.0.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Josh>
```


```
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Josh>after
'after' is not recognized as an internal or external command,
operable program or batch file.

C:\Users\Josh>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Josh-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Profxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-22-15-A1-C0-09
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.11(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
                                       192.168.1.1
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
                                       192.168.0.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Josh>
```


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Try changing the TCP/IPv4 properties to 'obtain IP auto' and 'obtain DNS auto.' I don't know who set the current configuration but the Default Gateway is guaranteed to give you failure to access the internet.


----------



## pillowmasta (Mar 1, 2009)

I did change it to auto, and I tryed fixed, and one more thing that I found out was that the computer said that it sent like 2,000 packets, and received zero. Idk if that helps you or not but thanks for your guys help


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Let's see the new ipconfig /all


----------



## pillowmasta (Mar 1, 2009)

I got it to work now, I had to reset my bios by takeing out the battery and chaning the pins for like 10 seconds. I gusses its a problem with asus and there motherboards. thanks


----------

